# Tesco (eurotunnel) voucher query



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am aware that to use Tesco vouchers I have to *commence* my journey in the UK.

I have a enough Tesco vouchers to fund a one way crossing at the moment and I am tempted to book an outbound crossing for next September as the price is currently very reasonable.

I will certainly have enough Tesco vouchers by Easter to fully fund the return crossing (to the one already booked above)

My question is........ Will I be able to do that?

Or will Eurotunnel say "Sorry your (return) journey does not commence in the UK so you cannot use your Tesco vouchers" or will they "marry up" the return crossing with my original and allow me to use the vouchers?

I just wondered if anyone has any experience of this scenario (I bet someone has :wink: )


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Mr Plodd - Thanks for your PM. I have in front of me a copy of the terms and conditions concerning Tesco Reward Tokens and Eurotunnel. i.e. "Reward Tokens can only be used for travel originating from Folkestone, *including* single journeys. Tokens cannot be used for trips originating from Calais". It goes on to say that "your trip must be booked within the 6-month validity period of your tokens - the trip does not have to be taken within this period." This does not really answer your question so I suggest you give Eurotunnel a ring on 01303-282061. I would be interested in Eurotunnel's reply but I have an idea as to what they will say. i.e. " er Sorry - but no".

Keith


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

I tried something similar, but was told no, to booking a single (my return) from Calais to Folkestone for next July. 

It's worth ringing them, but I doubt you will be allowed.

John


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dev

Your trip started in France though didnt it?? 

I did fear that might be the case, I was just trying to take advantage of the lower prices available by booking a loooong way in advance (cheapskate that I am  ) 

I have emailed Eurotunnel asking the question and will post their reply.

(website says they will respond within 14 days :roll: )


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> your trip must be booked within the 6-month validity period of your tokens - the trip does not have to be taken within this period."


Can I please highjack the thread?

Does the above mean you can book the return trip without having enough tokens to pay in full, or do you have to assemble all the necessary tokens before booking it?

(Sorry- new to Tesco and its Credit Card- costing me a bomb! :wink: = much to learn)


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

If you only have part of the cost of the trip in vouchers, you simply pay the balance by credit / debit card at the time of booking.

You cannot pay for dogs using vouchers so we always have at least an additional £60 to pay on the card.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*book*

You can book Stena back one way from Hoek Van Holland with Tesco Deals but not Eurotunnel.

TM


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tesco*

Know this is not the right place but just been told by Tesco that I cannot use my PO box address with them even though I do everything on line. Why? couldn't answer only that they can't. Fine I'll fill up at Morrison's then!

:?


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*just interested*

Why pay to take your dog out of uk ????its not a requirement?

we just pay to bring it back when we book


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Skid

Thats a very good point about pet travel that I hadnt thought of !!!

The ONLY checks that are required is for animals coming INTO the UK. If I understand it you do not have to complete any paperwork, or produce your pet when leaving. As I intend tom take my cat away with us on our next trip I might just try that and tell eurotunnel only about the return trip.

as promised here is the reply I had from Eurotunnel in respect of my initial post !!

Thank you for your email

Both legs must be booked at the same time in order to use your Tesco Tokens. Our system doesn't allow us to make a booking from Calais to Folkestone using the Tesco booking account I'm afraid.

We understand how you would like to book as soon as possible for a lowerprice but the left over amount after the vouchers are counted on the booking will need to be paid in pounds, we cannot add vouchers later on. It is up to you if you wish to wait till Easter 2013 to book the whole journey in order to pay for the majority of the booking in vouchers or book now and pay for half of the booking in pounds.

Apologies that we are unable to be of any further assistance.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Another no doubt stupid) question:

Is the full value of the travel tokens allowable towards the crossing or is there some small print I haven't noticed. 

In other words if the total value is £45, then that £45 is deducted from the price??

Thanks


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Telbell said:


> Another no doubt stupid) question:
> 
> Is the full value of the travel tokens allowable towards the crossing or is there some small print I haven't noticed.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Telbel 

Yes(ish!)

If you have a tenners worth of Tesco vouchers (face value) you exchange them for vouchers at THREE TIMES the face value. 

So your tenners worth of vouchers will be worth 30 quid off your Eurotunnel crossing. You can use the vouchers as part payment as well (but you CANNOT use vouchers to pay for a pet)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> If you have a tenners worth of Tesco vouchers (face value) you exchange them for vouchers at THREE TIMES the face value.
> 
> So your tenners worth of vouchers will be worth 30 quid off your Eurotunnel crossing. You can use the vouchers as part payment as well (but you CANNOT use vouchers to pay for a pet)


Ah-thanks-But just been looking at the website. The way I read it you need £10 of vouchers to get £30 worth of tokens (only to 5th December though). As we seem to have only £8 of vouchers we can get only £5 of tokens??? (tokens-vouchers-vouchers tokens :? )

Moving on then....how do you get the vouchers having accumulated the points?? (more :? )


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont follow your maths !!!

£8 worth of Tesco vouchers, yopu send them to Tesco to have them converted into 3 x £8 (i.e £24 ) worth of Eurotunnel Vouchers. Details on the Tesco website.

Whats this about "Only untill the 5th December??" 

If thats tyhe expiry date of your Vouchers get them sent off quick so you can use them. Once you have the Eurotunnel vouchers you have 6 months to BOOK your crossing in, tyhe date of TRAVEL can be more than 6 months on!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I was going by this
http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/bigexchange.asp
but obviously on wrong track :roll:

You use the term "vouchers". Am I not right in thinking that
a) spending makes points b)Points become vouchers c) Vouchers become Travel Tokens for eurotunnel???


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

If you have £8 of vouchers you will only be able to use £5 as they only accept vouchers in units of £5. Any amount left over from your voucher will be credited to your account.

Gary


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hmm-seems I'm not the only one confused :wink: 

"if you have a tenners worth of Tesco vouchers (face value) you exchange them for vouchers at THREE TIMES the face value."

and

"
£8 worth of Tesco vouchers, yopu send them to Tesco to have them converted into 3 x £8 (i.e £24 ) worth of Eurotunnel Vouchers. Details on the Tesco website. "

or

"If you have £8 of vouchers you will only be able to use £5 as they only accept vouchers in units of £5"

So if you are right Gary, when you say I can USE £5 worth of vouchers, does this become £15 worth of tokens??

Still
:?


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

You can 'exchange' your vouchers online now. You go on the website, select the deal you want (eurotunnel) and enter the voucher number (s). If you have £8 vouchers you will recieve eurotunnel tokens to the value of £24. They will be valid for 6 months. So you can book with them up to May/June deoending on the date on your travel tokens. With eurotunnel you need to book at least two weeks before you travel, though. Any tesco vouchers going out of date need to be exchanged so as not to lose the value. If I cannot exchange the clubcard vouchers for anything I want soon, I get airmiles rather than nothing.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cypsygal said:


> Any tesco vouchers going out of date need to be exchanged so as not to lose the value. If I cannot exchange the clubcard vouchers for anything I want soon, I get airmiles rather than nothing.


If you ring the Clubcard Helpline and ask nicely they will "credit back" the value of any vouchers that have expired or are about to expire.

You quote the voucher numbers and the relevant number of points are credited back to your card and will appear as new vouchers on your next statement.

I've just done it with some due to expire this year that I won't be able to use in time.


----------

